# Power tilt



## newellri (Sep 6, 2017)

I have a new 20 hp Merc without power tilt. My question is can it be added after. I am having to pull up motor in shallow water in my 70's it is difficult. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 6, 2017)

you probably can. wont be cheap, i dont think. that is if you can find the parts. take a look at a cmc tilt/trim/jack.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 6, 2017)

Sometimes it is cheaper to sell the Non-tilting motor and buy a Tilted motor. 

Or, you could try one of these "Tilt-assist" devices. 






https://www.wholesalemarine.com/garelick-curved-outboard-motor-tilter.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjwub7NBRDJARIsAP7wlT9cQalGiqUuxELagIfC9XdEVy_py9ICST2V5I-Oq29bmcadk7Y-T-waAqdsEALw_wcB

I'm also in my 70's and wouldn't want to tilt any outboard these days.

richg99


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 7, 2017)

i'm in my 30's and dont like tilting them manually anymore.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Sep 7, 2017)

You would need to research your specific motor to see if there was a power tilt option and if so find the correct part #'s. My 60/45 jet was manual tilt which I did for a year and then I found a brand new PTT setup on Ebay for $409 shipped. It retailed for over $1000 I think but if you take your time searching around you might be able to find something affordable. The CMC setup might be your best bet if Mercury doesn't offer it.


----------



## onthewater102 (Sep 7, 2017)

Check this out - fairly simple to do using a Lenco trim tab actuator with a 4" travel:

NOTE - it's not strong enough for power trim adjustments while under power, but that's not what you're asking for

https://youtube.com/watch?v=zr5efT3xo30


----------



## richg99 (Sep 7, 2017)

Great idea on using the Lenco. 

I owned a NMZ Gheenoe a few years back. The original owner fashioned his own light-weight electric Jackplate using a Lenco actuator.

richg99


----------



## turbotodd (Sep 11, 2017)

onthewater102 said:


> Check this out - fairly simple to do using a Lenco trim tab actuator with a 4" travel:
> 
> NOTE - it's not strong enough for power trim adjustments while under power, but that's not what you're asking for




Neither is the factory PT assembly that came on those Tohatsu/Merc/Nissan 20hp models. It's tilt ONLY, will not trim with any more than about 1/4 throttle.


----------

